# xorg non parte dopo un aggiornamento

## GoraNz

Buonasera a tutti! Ieri ho eseguito dopo un bel pò di tempo che non lo facevo il consueto aggiornamento del sistema con un emerge --sync e il successivo emerge -DNu world. Al riavvio del sistema xorg non voleva saperne di partire. Ho ricompilato tutti i driver di x11-drivers/xf86* installati nel sistema ma niente. vi posto le configurazioni del xorg.conf e i log:

xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "it"

      Option   "XkbOptions"   "compose:sralt,altwin:menu"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Identifier  "TouchPad"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "TapButton1" "1" 

   Option      "TapButton2" "2" 

   Option      "TapButton3" "3" 

   Option "CircularScrolling" "on"

   Option "CirScrollTrigger" "1"

   #Option "TapButton3" "8"

   Option "LeftEdge" "1450"

   Option "RightEdge" "5350"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4800"

   Option "TopEdge" "1100"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "1"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

 

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     330   210   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "IBM"

   ModelName    "2887"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"              # [<bool>]

   Option     "DRI" "false"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

   #BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "TV"

   Option "Disable" "true"

   Option "Ignore" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

e questo è il log di sistema quando eseguo lo startx:

```
[  1444.111] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[  1444.111] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1444.112] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 i686 Gentoo

[  1444.112] Current Operating System: Linux Goran 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Sep 12 20:46:19 CEST 2010 i686

[  1444.112] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[  1444.112] Build Date: 25 January 2011  07:38:49PM

[  1444.112]  

[  1444.113] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[  1444.113]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1444.113] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1444.114] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 25 19:55:26 2011

[  1444.115] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  1444.115] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1444.115] Parse error on line 10 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Ignoring obsolete keyword "RgbPath".

[  1444.116] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[  1444.116] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[  1444.116] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[  1444.116] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[  1444.116] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  1444.116] (**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad"

[  1444.116] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  1444.116] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1444.116] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1444.116] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[  1444.116] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1444.116] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1444.116] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1444.116] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  1444.116] (II) Loader magic: 0x81e5de0

[  1444.116] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1444.116]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1444.116]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  1444.116]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  1444.116]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  1444.118] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:17aa:20b5 rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/1048576, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[  1444.118] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:17aa:20b5 rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8200000/1048576

[  1444.118] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1444.118] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1444.118] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1444.118] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1444.118] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  1444.118] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[  1444.118] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1444.118] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1444.118] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.118]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1444.119]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1444.119]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1444.119] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1444.119] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1444.119] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.119]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  1444.119]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1444.119]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1444.119] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1444.119] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1444.119] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.119]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1444.119]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1444.119] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1444.119] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1444.119] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1444.119] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1444.120] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.120]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1444.120]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1444.120] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  1444.120] (II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

[  1444.120] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

[  1444.120] (II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

[  1444.120] (EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

[  1444.121] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1444.121] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1444.121] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.121]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1444.121]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1444.121]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1444.121] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1444.121] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1444.121] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1444.121] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.121]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[  1444.121]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1444.121] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  1444.121] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1444.122] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1444.122] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.122]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[  1444.122]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1444.122]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1444.122] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[  1444.122] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[  1444.122] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1444.122]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.3.0

[  1444.122]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1444.122]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[  1444.122] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[  1444.123] (--) using VT number 7

[  1444.128] (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected.

[  1444.129] (II) UnloadModule: "intel"

[  1444.129] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[  1444.129] 

Fatal server error:

[  1444.129] no screens found

[  1444.129] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[  1444.129] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[  1444.129] 

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error

```

le ho provate tutte..l'errore dice che non riesce a caricare il modulo i915 ma è compilato come modulo come descrive la guida..che ne pensate voi? grazie anticipatamente per le risposte.

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [  1444.128] (EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected. 
> 
> [  1444.129] (II) UnloadModule: "intel" 
> ...

 

Hai provato ad attivare il kernel modesetting?

Hai ricompilato il kernel e poi installato nuovamente i moduli esterni nel nuovo kernel ?

----------

## GoraNz

si il modesetting è attivo di sicuro. una volta ricompilato il nuovo config ho cercato tramite qlist tutta la lista dei driver installati e ricompilati uno per uno e insieme ho ricompilato anche xorg-server..stesso errore niente da fare..l'unica cosa che non ho ancora provato e installare un kernel ex-novo e ricompilarlo con questo vecchio conf ma non credo che la cosa possa giovare..

----------

## bandreabis

Se non ricordo male dovresti avere il driver come built in e non come modulo.

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .l'unica cosa che non ho ancora provato e installare un kernel ex-novo e ricompilarlo con questo vecchio conf ma non credo che la cosa possa giovare..
> 
> 

 

Che versione del kernel usi? 

Quando si avvia il pc il modesetting è attivo? 

Hai provato ad inserire la stringa su grub  i915.modeset=1 ?

----------

## xdarma

Ho notato questi:

```

[  1444.116] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  1444.116] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  1444.116] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

```

Quindi penso che se riesce a partire poi non riuscirai ad uscirne perché non ti funzioneranno né mouse né tastiera.

Hai dato un occhio alla guida per l'aggiornamento a xorg-1.8?

EDIT:

Guida all'Aggiornamento a Xorg 1.8

Ma dato che avevi già xorg-1.8 il tuo, forse, è un problema di kernel e hal.

----------

## GoraNz

@bandreabis: scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere: sono compilati built-in e non come modulo.

@Pes88: come faccio a controllare se è attivo il modesetting all'avvio? la prova del grub devo farla..

il problema è che prima di questo aggiornamento tutto funzionava..il sistema partiva senza problemi e l'xorg era l'1.8..non riesco a capire cosa possa essere successo..

EDIT: dove trovo la guida all'aggiornamento all'1.8??

----------

## Zizo

[OFFTOPIC]

In merito alla riga  *Quote:*   

> Option   "XkbOptions"   "compose:sralt,altwin:menu" 

 "sralt" a quale tasto/combinazione di tasti corrisponde? Grazie in anticipo per la delucidazione.

[/OFFTOPIC]

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pes88: come faccio a controllare se è attivo il modesetting all'avvio? la prova del grub devo farla.. 
> 
> 

 

Io banalmente, se ho il kernel modsetting attivo , lo vedo perché cambia la risoluzione dei terminali ( alt+F1,....) ....  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: 
> 
> Guida all'Aggiornamento a Xorg 1.8 
> ...

 

Hai letto la risposta di xdarma??

----------

## GoraNz

allora chiaramente non è attivo poichè la risoluzione è quella standard..come faccio ad attivarlo?

----------

## Pes88

devi passare un parametro in fase di avvio al kernel :

```

kernel /example-kernel-2.6.29 root=/dev/root i915.modeset=1

```

leggi qui : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

----------

## GoraNz

è accaduta una cosa molto particolare: sono andato a richiamare il grub.conf e sopresa! non esisteva nessuna cartella grub, quindi la domanda spontanea è: dove prendeva al boot le informazioni il grub se non aveva nessun conf? comunque sorvolando ho ricompilato il grub, riscritto il file di configurazione con l'opzione che mi avete consigliato voi, ma l'errore è sempre lo stesso. scorrendo poi il manuale di gentoo alla sezione framebuffer consiglia di mettere una dicitura del genere:

```
video=uvesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85
```

ma anche settando così il grub nessun cambiamento..Ricordo però che in installazioni precedenti, appena abilitavo il supporto al framebuffer, non c'era il bisogno di specificare nulla nel grub, poichè partiva all'avvio da solo. Perchè ora ho bisogno di specificarlo? ma soprattutto: perchè pur specificandolo, non cambia nulla???

----------

## Pes88

Guarda se ti puo essere d'aiuto questa  è la mia configurazione funzionante : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device" 
> 
> 	Identifier "IntelCard"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-base/xorg-drivers (input_devices_evdev input_devices_synaptics video_cards_intel)
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server (kdrive nptl udev xorg)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.9.99.1
> 
> Release Date: 2010-10-01
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y
> ...

 

Cerca di fare una ricerca anche tu su google, perchè molti hanno risolto questo problema aggiornando il kernel o ricompilando udev ....  Comunque da quello che ho capito dovrebbe essere dovuto a una mal configurazione del serverX + Kernel ! 

 *GoraNz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è accaduta una cosa molto particolare: sono andato a richiamare il grub.conf e sopresa! non esisteva nessuna cartella grub, quindi la domanda spontanea è: dove prendeva al boot le informazioni il grub se non aveva nessun conf?
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

La configurazione che hai postato tu, io la uso per attivare il frame-buffer in avvio per avere lo splashscreen....

Ma la risoluzione delle shell non è migliorata? Ma nel kernel hai attivi il  i driver per il frame buffer?

----------

